# Equipment list for a 150 to 180 gallon build



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

I decided to do a little bigger than the 120 that I was going to upgrade to and am currently looking to put together a wish list of high quality equipment that I will need to purchase. I would like some suggestions for protein skimmers, reactors, top off systems, lighting systems (going to do LPS and SPS in addition to my current softies), rodi systems, heaters, pumps, etc.

I have done some research but I want to know what the veteran reef keepers here prefer equipment wise so I can start looking for deals on everything I will need.

Thanks all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

for that size tank i would go a metal heater, it wont rust over and it heats a lot faster and is a lot more energy efficient. let me find a link: http://www.petsolutions.com/Via-Aqua-Titanium-Heaters+I16971630+C1021.aspx


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Are you planning to sump or not? That affects the skimmer choice greatly. 

A Deltec APF600 might be a good idea. Good price to performance ratio. 

How much money do you want to spend though? You say top quality, but this hobby can get seriously expensive..



Edit: An Aqua Medic Ocean Runner for the sump return pump is highly, highly recommended. 

That brings me on to another point, where in the world are you?


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

im guessing somewhere in NC, but i could be wrong


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

teddyzaper said:


> im guessing somewhere in NC, but i could be wrong


I have no idea where NC is. It sounds american? :lol:


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

north carolina, yup USA


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Price is a secondary concern. If there is a drastic price difference between the best and something that is a step behind and costs much less I would like to save the money. Quality is my first concern and price is secondary.

I will be using a sump. I don't think I would want to attempt a tank this large with anything hang on back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Might I recommend http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/8391/product.web? The C-Skim 1800 in sump protein skimmer. This baby is a monster for a great price. I would recommend that you watch the you-tube video on this skimmer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK4fAXdALxI.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Thats true, the C-Skim is a beast.


----------

